# "I'm really getting concerned"!!



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

I just realized I have been spending a lot of time lately on a "Particular" Forum...hint hint! I think, I just possibly may have a "problem"???? I cant find anything in the medical Books about it though??? :shock: My husband calls it "Chi_Forum Addiction"! Amagine that?? :shock: 

Symptoms include:

spending to much time on the computer
taking way to many pictures of Chi-children
spending to much time on computer
talking "Chi"
spending way to much time on the computer
spending money (chi-related)
spending way to much time on computer

*SIGH* Yes, he is right.....I may have a little bit of a "problem"!  

(I think he is about to have me put in the "Home For The Chi-Nuts")

P.S. It is contagious!! :wink:


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

It appears to be a common disease as i have noticed many persons here afflicted with the same symptoms :shock:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

You don't have a problem unless you admit you have a problem.

I don't have a problem.

Sorry... can't stay long.... I have to go look in the pictures forum for more puppy pics. But first, I have to take the camera into the living room to see if Cooper's doing anything super-cute to post.

Your hubby is nuts. He doesn't know what he's talking about. Tell him to get a job. :lol: The new Trixie and Peanut fall line will be coming out soon.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Hmmmm I dont have a problem !!!!  :lol:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

JAYNE said:


> Hmmmm I dont have a problem !!!!  :lol:


Neither do I... not in that respect. But I do have a teensy problem... you haven't posted any pics of my sweet Tyson in the last 24 hours. Why? I'm starting to have withdrawls. :shock:


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Cooper said:


> JAYNE said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmm I dont have a problem !!!!  :lol:
> ...


Oh Yea, I forgot to mention "Withdrawls". Another "symptom" of this dreaded affliction! It usually begins after being "off-line" for more than 30minutes! :wink:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

sjc said:


> Oh Yea, I forgot to mention "Withdrawls". Another "symptom" of this dreaded affliction! It usually begins after being "off-line" for more than 30minutes! :wink:


Umm... I'm not having withdrawls... nope, not me!! I just like seeing pics of my little Tyson ... is that so bad??  :lol:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi, my name is Mandy and i'm a chi addict.


THERE I SAID IT!!!!!

how many steps are there for this program cause i'll tell you right now any more than 5 and i have to hang it up i'm sore and tired today.....


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

addicted and proud of it  

kisses nat


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

You guys want to know something? I have actually been wanting to get a lap-top so I can come on here when I'm not home!!! :shock: 

Hello my name is Kari and I am a chi-holic


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

You are such sick people... thank goodness I'm immune. :hiding:


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

No problems here hold on let me get my glass of wine :lol: Ok I don't have a problem at all .I at least have diversity between here and the crochet board I think I'm totally normal :lol:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

You people need serious rehab. I'm just glad there are folks like me 'n Rachael out here that can help you through difficult times like these.

Gotta go... Cooper's getting a shampoo and style so he will look good for all the lay-dies at the Chihuahua meetup on Saturday. It's all about the lay-dies, you know.

First, I gotta go look in the pics forum one more time... yeah, once should be enough....


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Cooper said:


> You people need serious rehab. I'm just glad there are folks like me 'n Rachael out here that can help you through difficult times like these.
> 
> Gotta go... Cooper's getting a shampoo and style so he will look good for all the lay-dies at the Chihuahua meetup on Saturday. It's all about the lay-dies, you know.
> 
> First, I gotta go look in the pics forum one more time... yeah, once should be enough....




Take lots of pictures at the "Meet-Up"! There wont be a Lay-dy Chi there, who will be able to resist "Cooper". 8) How in the world do you keep him "humble? :wink:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Cooper said:


> You people need serious rehab. I'm just glad there are folks like me 'n Rachael out here that can help you through difficult times like these.
> 
> Gotta go... Cooper's getting a shampoo and style so he will look good for all the lay-dies at the Chihuahua meetup on Saturday. It's all about the lay-dies, you know.
> 
> First, I gotta go look in the pics forum one more time... yeah, once should be enough....


If you forget your camera on Saturday, don't even bother coming back.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> If you forget your camera on Saturday, don't even bother coming back.


ROFL... that's so funny. My dad just told me "if you forget your camera on Saturday, don't even bother coming up here Wednesday ... or for Thanksgiving... or Christmas."

You bet your bippy I'll be taking my camera. I already have an extra set of batteries charged, an extra memory card and everything's ready to go.

Plus, I have to take everything with me next week up to DFW so I can take photos of Cooper having his photo taken by a real live photographer.

I'm dizzy now. :drunken: 

And I don't know how I'll keep the lay-dies off Cooper, SJC... I'm sure he'll be there for himself and scoping out a chicky for Fizzy, as well. Those two have caused quite a stir, or so I hear.


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

luv4mygirls said:


> Hi, my name is Mandy and i'm a chi addict.
> 
> 
> THERE I SAID IT!!!!!
> ...


Now see, Mandy....that wasn't so bad was it? The first step in recovery is realizing you have a problem. 

Now, me....I don't have a problem. No sirree, not me. I can stop coming here anytime I want... :lol: :lol:


----------



## harmony (Aug 9, 2005)

I've only known about this place for a couple of days, so I don't have the same history as some of the other members, but my chis daddy keeps asking me "Are you still on that Chihuahua site?"

Does the fact I have completely abandoned all of my other internet interests in the past 2 days mean I'm an addict too?


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 29, 2004)

harmony said:


> I've only known about this place for a couple of days, so I don't have the same history as some of the other members, but my chis daddy keeps asking me "Are you still on that Chihuahua site?"
> 
> Does the fact I have completely abandoned all of my other internet interests in the past 2 days mean I'm an addict too?


Yep, sounds like you have the earliest symptoms of the Chi-disease. Problem is, there's no cure, so although you've 'caught' it in it's earliest stages, you are still doomed to be like the rest of us Chi-addicts!!!


----------



## harmony (Aug 9, 2005)

Well if I have to have a vice, at least this is one that I can be proud of...now excuse me while I go look to make sure my chis aren't doing something cute that I should be taking pictures of


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Cooper said:


> Rachael Polachek said:
> 
> 
> > If you forget your camera on Saturday, don't even bother coming back.
> ...


yeah don't be like me and forget your camera...... there was almost a mob scene cause of that!!! someone poked me with a cow prod, i dont' know who but i have an idea....


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

luv4mygirls said:


> yeah don't be like me and forget your camera...... there was almost a mob scene cause of that!!! someone poked me with a animal prod, i dont' know who but i have an idea....


I bet it was Rachael. I hear she can get pretty nasty when she wants to. :evil:


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

harmony said:


> I've only known about this place for a couple of days, so I don't have the same history as some of the other members, but my chis daddy keeps asking me "Are you still on that Chihuahua site?"
> 
> Does the fact I have completely abandoned all of my other internet interests in the past 2 days mean I'm an addict too? [/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

My husband asked me yesterday why I have to keep looking at pictures of other Chi's when I have my own. I felt sorry for him. Of course I'm not addicted, not at all, I can leave anytime I want to. Of course I don't want to so I don't have to worry about that.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Tinker said:


> My husband asked me yesterday why I have to keep looking at pictures of other Chi's when I have my own. I felt sorry for him. Of course I'm not addicted, not at all, I can leave anytime I want to. Of course I don't want to so I don't have to worry about that.


You tell that meddling husband of yours that you have to share ideas/photos about chis so you and everyone else out here can raise, dress, discipline (yeah, right) and feed our chis all perfectly.  It's research!

I don't know what it is about all of your husbands having to butt in and ask questions. Don't they have hobbies? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 29, 2004)

Tinker said:


> My husband asked me yesterday why I have to keep looking at pictures of other Chi's when I have my own. I felt sorry for him. Of course I'm not addicted, not at all, I can leave anytime I want to. Of course I don't want to so I don't have to worry about that.


I can always count on you guys to keep me in stitches!!!  This is a hilarious thread!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

IVE BEEN DIAGNOSED!!!


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

I don't know what it is about all of your husbands having to butt in and ask questions. Don't they have hobbies? :lol: :lol: :lol:[/quote]


Not only does mine have "Hobbies" Golf, biking, gardening, photography, he still manages to get "under foot"! :roll: He also travels.. :lol: 

another symptom.... I dont mind the Chi-babies being "under foot"?? He may be just a "tad" jealous?? (scary) :shock:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

sjc said:


> Not only does mine have "Hobbies" Golf, biking, gardening, photography, he still manages to get "under foot"! :roll: He also travels.. :lol:
> 
> another symptom.... I dont mind the Chi-babies being "under foot"?? He may be just a "tad" jealous?? (scary) :shock:


Does your hubby do windows? Vacuum? Clean dishes? Mow yards? If so, please send him to my house. I will pay a generous fee to you so you can buy your chis something really cute ... umm... as long as you post pictures.


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

I know what you mean, mine gets "under foot" too and I would have thought he had enough hobbies to keep him busy with fishing, woodworking, programming, and such but I guess not. Hey Cooper, mine will vacumn and mow, does that help?


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Sure does!! Send him over for about 24 hours. When he's done, I promise he'll be too tired to complain about how much time you spend on the board for at least a week... and I'll need him back by then, anyway! LOL


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

Kari said:


> You guys want to know something? I have actually been wanting to get a lap-top so I can come on here when I'm not home!!! :shock:
> 
> Hello my name is Kari and I am a chi-holic


Dont get the Lap top lol I havent moved off the couch since i got mine


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

What is all this talk about addiction? Who's addicted? To what? Who are you? Where am I? :shock: How did i get here?




~J~


----------



## PB&J'sMom (Jul 19, 2005)

Hi, my name is Brandy and Im a chi addict also, but you can keep your white chips cuz Im gonna be right back at it in just a second!


----------

